# Mr. Joey Jumpin' Jax!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful boy-awesome action shots.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What an adorable boy Joey is..!!!. 
Just love that 5th shot of him running towards you...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great action shots. Your boy is gorgeous


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures!! Joey is the best! I love his face in that last one, too funny!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great photos of handsome Joey!!!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Holy MACKERAL!! Fantastic action shots!! The last one is hysterical!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos of your handsome boy! Great action shots.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved all your action shots of Joey Jax! He is so handsome!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My is he really having a ball! Get it?


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is just gorgeous! Great shots too.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Great actions shots. Those are tough sometimes.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Joey really can jump!


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

What a handsome boy Joey Jax is! He looks like he really LOVES to play ball! How did you teach him to fetch the ball? I am having trouble getting my little boy to play ball!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

he is so handsome! his coat is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

megkate said:


> What a handsome boy Joey Jax is! He looks like he really LOVES to play ball! How did you teach him to fetch the ball? I am having trouble getting my little boy to play ball!


Time and Patience  Lol Joey didn't really get the hang of it until he was about a year or so old. I found the best way to get Joey to 'bring back' the ball was that I started playing with two balls.. I have one, Joey has one, He always wanted the one I had so he'd drop his. Now he knows that if he drops it.. mom's gunna throw it! lol Just be patient and don't rush him  He'll let you know on his terms when he 'gets' it. Joey's loved the B A L L since he was a pup but didn't get fetch until he was older.


Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments! Joey appreciates it a lot  lol!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love that last shot especially...be great for a caption contest...he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the photos! He is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I am quite proud of these photos!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I love your shots of Joey! He looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Joey is amazing ! I love his expressions in the photos.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks again guys


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Great pics. Since he loves to jump for the ball, have you tried a frisbee?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a handsome guy he is! Looks like he's having a grand old time.


----------

